# Lowest adult weight



## Paul (Feb 9, 2009)

What is your lowest adult weight?


----------



## Cors (Feb 9, 2009)

76 pounds when I fell sick, but I naturally weigh 90ish at 5'5". (I'm Asian)


----------



## RacinJason (Feb 9, 2009)

Kind of tough to determine at what age your centering in on. I can give you my weight history.

16 years old - 6'3" (210lbs.)
18 years old - 6'5" (230lbs)
22 years old - 6'5" (285 lbs - played football for Iowa State (chemically enhanced muscles *wink wink*)
24 years old - 6'5" (345 lbs - 6 months after being in a car wreck)

At my heaviest - 605lbs at 30 years of age (Pre-Gastric Bypass)
Current weight - 377lbs at 40 years of age


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 9, 2009)

Lowest adult weight was about 135lbs in college. 

Highest would be about 155, right before I moved to Guatemala.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 9, 2009)

My highest was about 2 years ago at 160 when I messed up my knee and shoulder. Lowest would be in the upper 120's which is where I'm heading too, I'm about 135 now.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd say 140. My lowest weight ever was after a summer thing I did when I was 17. I came back at a little under 135 at around my current height (A little under 5'11"). That is underweight for ME, but I gained it back quick.

I sit at about 165 now.


----------



## imfree (Feb 9, 2009)

At age 18, in USAF boot camp, after a bout with and 
hospitalization for German Measles (Rubella), I 
weighed 145 lbs. I barely made it through the very
easy Air Force obstacle course, being severely winded
and having a very high pulse rate.


----------



## butch (Feb 9, 2009)

Funny how mostly guys have responded. My lowest adult weight was 242 lbs., which was over a decade ago, after a long diet.


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2009)

I was about 170 at the start and end of university (was up to 180-185 in the middle). Went up fairly quickly in the first four years after graduation to about 210, and have been about 205-225 since. Which would be about 20% above my lowest adult weight.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh well mine was 
18 years 5'3 219lbs
24 years 5'3 300 lbs
26 years 5'3 240 lbs
28 years 5'3 285 lbs
32 years 5'3 206 lbs
34 years currently 5'3 274 lbs

I am up and down all the time......Chocolate has been one of my best friends.


----------



## Hole (Feb 9, 2009)

Lowest: 159 cm, 54 kilograms.
Highest: 159cm, 85-90 kilograms.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Feb 9, 2009)

At 18 I was around 215, 
now at 25 I'm around 280.


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 9, 2009)

Mine was 225 lbs before I had my kids. I loved that weight, would like to get there again. Still a BBW but mobility and energy were greater then.
Ruth


----------



## tattooU (Feb 9, 2009)

Not totally sure, but probably around 190. That was roughly 2 years ago, on a strict diet. Most of my adult life i hovered around 240. i eat much better and try to exercise regularly now, so i think i'm currently sittin' around 200.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2009)

172 lbs.....and I wore a size 14 at that weight....same size as my 145 lb mother.....I suspect it was all the exercising that allowed that to happen.....


----------



## electra99 (Feb 9, 2009)

about 275 lbs


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 9, 2009)

*1971 - age 18 - 6 feet 0 inches - 112 lbs*

I had always been thin as a child, but i ruptures my spleen and had it removed during my senior year in high school. After the surgery, I had zero appetite, and wound up at 112 pounds. The good news is that I was 4 pounds under the Army's weight minimum, so I ended up classified 4-F and didn't go to Vietnam.


*Today - age 56 - 6 feet 0 inches - 250 lbs*

Good clean living and plenty of beer over the years.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Feb 9, 2009)

At the end of high school I was 6'3" and in the low 160s. Now I'm 22, 6'4" and about 170. My weight has always stayed around that range.


----------



## olwen (Feb 9, 2009)

At my highest I was over 400lbs. At my lowest, about 310lbs a year ago. Now, around 324lbs. I remember being 222lbs and a size 18 in the 6th grade. 

Whew. So many numbers.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 9, 2009)

When I was 18 I weighed 170 pounds.


----------



## ekmanifest (Feb 9, 2009)

In my early, early 20s I weighed 140 . . . twice . . . for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2009)

As the original poster I never replied.

Here it is: Lowest weight: ~140 lbs (20-something)

Highest weight: ~220 lbs (now)


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 10, 2009)

Lowest: age 21, about 115 pounds. (I'm 5' 5.5")

Highest: now, about 175. Almost fat!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 11, 2009)

Aged 22 - 122lbs, - 5' 3"


----------



## Eden (Feb 11, 2009)

My lowest weight was about 145 about 3 years ago. My current and highest weight is 240.


----------



## Tania (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I was 145 lbs. at age 18. I was about 5.8 and wearing size six. My mother argues that I had to've weighed less back then, but 145 is the lightest I remember being. 

My highest adult weight was about 310, at age 28 (size 26). 

I'm 5.9 now and probably weigh 220. I'm size 16-18 on the top and size 20 on the bottom. 

My goal weight is about 190 - I tend to feel and look my best at that point, and figure I'll have a better chance of keeping the Diabetes Fairy at bay if she decides to come around.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 11, 2009)

At my height of 6ft-½in, my weight hovered around the 150 pound point, never going below 148 pounds and never above 155 pounds. I was unhappy being under-weight. Buying cloths was a real chore. I had a 31in waist and a 18½ neck and buying shirts was ugly. It was a real disadvantage in my favorite sport 'flag football'!
In May of 1974, I decided to try a "candy bar" diet! Each morning at work -the 10AM break, I would eat one-third of the large Hersey Bars! After three months I had gained thirty pounds, up to 185 pounds. I stayed at that weight until a back injury caused a sudden reduction in physical activities and I gained 10-lbs to 195-lbs. I remained at that weight until I injured my back a second time and I gained another 10-lbs, up to 205-lbs. My weight oscillated from 210-lbs down to 200-lbs, for many years.
Starting in February of 1994 I started gaining weight unexpectedly at 1½-lbs to 2-lbs per month. This continued despite me eating more healthy food and less food by volume. This gaining continued until mid-1996 when my PCP recommended me to see a pulmonary specialist. He listened to my story and told me I was going through "weight gain due to medications!" He recommended I get off ALL medications and that for my anti-depressant, to ween myself off over a two month span. My weight leveled off at 252-lbs. It took five years of work-exercise to get my weight back down to 215-lbs. My weight since then has been as low as 204-lbs and as high as 216-lbs.
My weight has always (other than the medication problem) been tied to my activity level. This can get difficult when a bout of arthritis hits in my knees or hip joints. Arthritis really scares me, not just weight gain but just mobility period is at stake.

Adrian


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Lowest adult weight was 180 pounds I was 5'8


----------



## dragorat (Feb 11, 2009)

*I've ALWAYS been on the larger side even as a child I was around #200 before I hit my teens.I was actually over #300 when I turned 13.Slimmed down to low #200 during my teens.Was about #240 at graduation & tried to go into the Navy.I was told in order to pass the physical I needed to be about #190.Got down to about #185 felt like shit.I've never been below #200 since & currently running about #340-350.I've got aches & pains but I feel better than I ever did thinner...lol*


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 11, 2009)

I was 320 when i graduated high school (at 5'11")
I was 285 after having lost 130lbs a year and a half ago. I gained all that back and then some while pregnant with Alex to my highest of 422 the day he was born. Now i'm down to 350 again.


----------



## Jade38h (Feb 11, 2009)

When i was in highs chool i weighed between 130-150lbs
Then i went to college...enough said. lol


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I remember being 162lbs when i was in the 8th grade... so about 13 years old.
My highest weight was 348lbs about 2 summers ago at 5'7 and 25 years old

Currently at 27 years old -5'7 I'm about 338..


----------



## Trinkan (Feb 11, 2009)

The lowest i knew of for sure is 126kg in the military age 19 since then about the same 130-140kg


----------



## Tooz (Feb 12, 2009)

Lowest: Oh...probably 360. (2003) That's my estimate. I was a 28 in LB sizing. I did grueling physical activity for 10 hours a day 3-4 days a week. For four months. Didn't lose but 20 pounds 
Highest: Probably 415 or so (2007).

Current: 380-390 range. That is where my body settles.


----------



## Angellore (Feb 13, 2009)

My lowest was 177lbs about 2 years ago when I was 28, after reacing goal with WW. My highest was when I was 24, when I started Weight Watchers, and I was 322lbs. I now weigh around the 250lbs mark and I am happy here. No more WW, that just screwed with my head.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd have to guesstimate and say like around 250 in college when I cycling a lot and doing a lot of walking around campus.

Now, probably around 525.


----------



## imfree (Feb 13, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> I'd have to guesstimate and say like around 250 in college when I cycling a lot and doing a lot of walking around campus.
> 
> Now, probably around 525.



Hey Zan, are you free of Cellulitis and congestive heart
failure? I knew I had the Cellulitis and Strep in my legs
because of the wounds, but did not realize that I was 
in mild congestive heart failure for a few years as well.
Now that that 5 days in the VA hosp cleared that stuff
up, I'm stronger and steadier on my feet, and nowhere
near as short-of-breath as I was before. Take care.:bow:


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 13, 2009)

before 18 i couldn't break 100, now i can't get back to it


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 14, 2009)

imfree said:


> Hey Zan, are you free of Cellulitis and congestive heart
> failure? I knew I had the Cellulitis and Strep in my legs
> because of the wounds, but did not realize that I was
> in mild failure for a few years as well.
> ...



I get cellulitis in the legs regularly, related to the venous stasis ulceration condition...but less so now that I wear my 'leg armor" (industrial grade compression socks).

On the congestive heart failure, I've had the ultrasounds and EKGs of the heart and was told I'm OK there. Also, I've been on daily Furosemide for years. But congestive heart failure is a "runs in the family" thing. <shrug>


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd say about 280ish when I went from a size 30 down to a size 22. I'm back up to a 28, but I'm not nearly as large was I was before.


----------



## imfree (Feb 14, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> I get cellulitis in the legs regularly, related to the venous stasis ulceration condition...but less so now that I wear my 'leg armor" (industrial grade compression socks).
> 
> On the congestive heart failure, I've had the ultrasounds and EKGs of the heart and was told I'm OK there. Also, I've been on daily Furosemide for years. But congestive heart failure is a "runs in the family" thing. <shrug>



It sounds like you're OK, then, Zandoz. You might
see what your doctor thinks about Metolazone
for you. I dropped Furosemide and 2 BP med's 
after I went on the stuff, so it worked wonders
for me.:bow:


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 14, 2009)

imfree said:


> It sounds like you're OK, then, Zandoz. You might
> see what your doctor thinks about Metolazone
> for you. I dropped Furosemide and 2 BP med's
> after I went on the stuff, so it worked wonders
> for me.:bow:



I can't take Metolazone...it renders my diabetes meds useless. Found that out the hard way.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 14, 2009)

When I was around 16-18, I was 325. Since I've been an adult, I've never weighed less than that. I'm fluctuating between about 475 and 495 now.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 14, 2009)

260? I think? 

LOL.
It hasn't been that long anyway


----------



## imfree (Feb 14, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> I can't take Metolazone...it renders my diabetes meds useless. Found that out the hard way.



Sorry to hear that, Zandoz. The stuff yanks my sugars all over
the place, so I know exactly what you're talking about. Shortly
after I started taking the stuff, I crashed down to 27 around
3:00amone morning! We had to run my insulin about 10 
units lower at dinner and about 10 units higher at breakfast. 
U-500 insulin can be very unforgiving of errors, too!


----------



## TotallyReal (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm just a shade over 6 feet. I was 150 when I was a marathoner a few years ago. That's also my goal weight by December. Thanks for reading this great post.


----------



## benzdiesel (Feb 14, 2009)

Seeing as how I'm just turning 20 next month, I can't really claim much of a post here... but for the record, mine has sort of just been a steady climb ever since I was a kid with no real losses or sudden gains. No idea what I was from year to year but I was always heavy, back when I was still in elementary school I can remember debates with the pediatrician about whether my weight was healthy or not... went into high school having broken 200, spent the last couple years of high school approaching 275-ish gradually, and have now been settled into a randomly fluctuating range between about 299 and 315ish for the last couple years. Probably hit 300 two years ago or so, give or take, and have been within 10-15 of it reliably ever since. So... my lowest "adult" would have to be right where it is. 

Not planning on any major changes in any direction but will go with whatever the flow is.


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 15, 2009)

at 19 i was about 190, now im a lil over 400


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 15, 2009)

I was around 175 when I was 18.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 15, 2009)

I was 200lbs. in high school.

I was 125lbs. at 23.

I stayed at 165lbs. for 20 years. Don't know why I never gained nor lost but that was my steady weight.

Now that I am 50+ I am at my heaviest 230lbs..I stand 5'5"


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 16, 2009)

benzdiesel said:


> Seeing as how I'm just turning 20 next month, I can't really claim much of a post here... but for the record, mine has sort of just been a steady climb ever since I was a kid with no real losses or sudden gains. No idea what I was from year to year but I was always heavy, back when I was still in elementary school I can remember debates with the pediatrician about whether my weight was healthy or not... went into high school having broken 200, spent the last couple years of high school approaching 275-ish gradually, and have now been settled into a randomly fluctuating range between about 299 and 315ish for the last couple years. Probably hit 300 two years ago or so, give or take, and have been within 10-15 of it reliably ever since. So... my lowest "adult" would have to be right where it is.
> 
> Not planning on any major changes in any direction but will go with whatever the flow is.


Sounds similar like me, although I'm 51 now. I was always the big tall fat girl, and life as an awkward obese 6ft teenager was too interesting for comfort. If memory serves I was 300lb as a high school graduate and 350lb as a university graduate. So, depending on how one defines impending adulthood, my lowest adult weight was 300lb or 350lb.

However since my early 20s it was one long gradual gain until I reached 450lb or so in my early 40s. Last year (probably due to much more business travel than usual) came one of my few bursts of rapid weight gain when I reached exactly 501lb on my doctor's scale. I always wondered what life would be like if I weighed over a quarter-ton, and now I know. It was okay, but I was just a little too heavy for comfort, and I began to have some minor mobility problems.

Since then my life has been back to abby-normal, and my weight has settled back down to between 450lb and 460lb, which seems to be my body's "happy weight". Not only do I feel much more comfortable at this size, but I'm genuinely proud of my fat, because it helped make me the woman I am today.


----------



## altered states (Feb 16, 2009)

Strange how few guys there are here between 150 and 250, which I assume is the biggest part of the bump on the American bell curve. We FAs really are an odd bunch, in all ways.

I'm 5' 10" and my lowest weight was around 185 when I graduated college (lots o' stress, and no money for food or transportation). I hit it again about 5 years ago, quite unintentionally ("I lost 20 lbs on amoebic dysentery - ask me how!"). At my fluffiest I was around 230, right now about 200 which seems healthy and maintainable.


----------



## emma_alibi (Feb 16, 2009)

lowest was 180 at 17 after being really sick for a year.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 16, 2009)

My weight has fluctuated over the years. I stayed small from birth until about four or five years old, then my weight increased dramatically. By sixth grade, I was wearing my mother's size 18 dress at graduation. I gained steadily for years, coming home from school where I'd eat nearly a whole meal in between meals, until I was 17 and reached 286lbs at the highest. Then I lost over 100lbs shortly after with the aid of weight control meds. 

When I started my first job, in fast food, I was 174lbs. In the first four years there, I regained 46lbs to 220lbs with all the yummy food I was allowed to eat on break. Then I kind of freaked because I didn't want to be that big again, so I started counting calories and portions, and bringing slightly better food from home to eat. Plus, my clothes and uniforms were getting too tight to house my bigger belly.

With the "diet", I dropped down to around 210 and it held there steadily until late 2006 when I fell into a deep depression after a bad situation between an ex friend. I just had no desire to eat and I dropped 20 more lbs to 190 in three months. Before the end of the year, I had regained my appetite and even tried then to stop counting calories, but it was short-lived due to bad memories from childhood.

Then early the next year, my living situation changed as I moved in with a co-worker for awhile. My schedule became off track with new responsibilities, including looking after her then six month old baby. I was eating dinner later and later in the evenings, and I was too hungry then to care about watching what I ate. My weight started to creep up more and when I noticed, I thought about trying the "diet" again, but I was so tired of restricting myself that I just thought "Screw it. I'm going to eat what I want and how much I want." 

And I did. I doubled my portions and ultimately doubled the calories, very nearly tripling them as I was eating sometimes when I had nothing else to do, but then I was also constantly hungry (I still am). I began this at Valentine's that year, kicking off by eating an entire 1.25lb box of chocolates in 20 minutes (I thought I was going to be sick I was so stuffed), and by late that summer, I was nearly 230lbs, had shot up from a size 16/18 to a 22 and was still steadily gaining.

Two years later after the official start, I have currently gained 115lbs and am at my highest weight I have ever been at 305lbs. I am at a size 26 or 28 depending on how it's made. At times I have thought about dropping a little weight, but I've come to love my big round belly and it reminds me anyway how much I like food. Instead, I think I want to make that gain 25-30 more lbs. :happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mystic Rain said:


> My weight has fluctuated over the years. I stayed small from birth until about four or five years old, then my weight increased dramatically. By sixth grade, I was wearing my mother's size 18 dress at graduation. I gained steadily for years, coming home from school where I'd eat nearly a whole meal in between meals, until I was 17 and reached 286lbs at the highest. Then I lost over 100lbs shortly after with the aid of weight control meds.
> 
> When I started my first job, in fast food, I was 174lbs. In the first four years there, I regained 46lbs to 220lbs with all the yummy food I was allowed to eat on break. Then I kind of freaked because I didn't want to be that big again, so I started counting calories and portions, and bringing slightly better food from home to eat. Plus, my clothes and uniforms were getting too tight to house my bigger belly.
> 
> ...



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mystic Rain again"

grrrr......someone want to rep her for me? that post was awesome


----------



## rachael (Feb 17, 2009)

i am 5'2 and my lowest was 145 in 2006. my highest was 284 in 2004. now i'm a steady 250.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 17, 2009)

when I was 19 my weight was 157 lbs and I am 5'5 female


----------



## aDarlingBBW (Feb 19, 2009)

I think my lowest was 225 now I'm about 320


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Mar 25, 2009)

Goes to show the benefits of a good education


----------



## Lolita13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine was 142 last year. I wore a size 8. Now 100 pounds later...............


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 26, 2009)

Lolita13 said:


> Mine was 142 last year. I wore a size 8. Now 100 pounds later...............



.....we're all smiling and thinking how hot you look ;-)


----------

